# Emergency telephone numbers in Europe



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

This is not a complete list of all emergency numbers and where possible I've checked them out. 

Most common emergency number 112 (also standard on GSM mobile phones) — used in Austria, Belgium, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic, Denmark, Estonia, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Iceland, Ireland, Italy, Latvia, Liechtenstein, Lithuania, Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Spain, Sweden, Switzerland, and the United Kingdom (sources: European Radiocommunications Office, European Union, SOS 112 Europe). 
Austria: fire 122; police 133; medical 144 

Belgium: 112; fire and medical 100; police 101; missing children 110; mental problems/suicide 106 

Bulgaria: medical 150; fire 160; police 166 

Croatia: 112; police 92; fire 93; medical 94; road help 987 

Cyprus: 112; 199 

Czech Republic: 112; medical 155; fire 150; police 158; municipal police 156 

Denmark: police, fire, medical, environment 112 

Estonia: 112; police 110 

Finland: police, fire, medical, environment 112 

France: 112; medical 15; police 17; fire and rescue 18 

Germany: police 110; fire and ambulance 112 

Greece: 112; police 100; medical 166; fire 199; forest fire 191; coast guard emergency intervention 108; counter-narcotics immediate intervention 109 

Hungary: 112; police 107; fire and rescue 105; medical 104 

Ireland: 112 or 999 

Italy: police and 113; Carabinieri (military police) 112; medical 118; fire or disaster 115; Guardia di Finanza 117 

Latvia: 112; fire and rescue 01; police 02; medical 03; gas leaks 04 

Lithuania: 112; fire 01, 101, or 011; police 02, 102, or 022; medical 03, 103, or 033. Note: the non-112 numbers are for separate emergency services differ in distinct telecommunications networks, whereas 112 available on all networks. 

Netherlands: 112; police (non-urgent) 0900-8844; spoken emergency information during a state of emergency for western North Brabant: 0800-02002010. Every region of the country also has a local emergency line for medical help, dealing with medical emergencies which are an emergency and serious but not serious enough to be dealt with the national emergency telephone number. 

Norway: fire and rescue 110; police 112; medical 113 

Poland: 112; medical 999; fire 998; police 997; municipal wardens 986; natural gas/LPG emergencies 992 

Portugal: 112; forest fire 117 

Romania: 112. Mountain Rescue is usually beyond the scope of 112 and each mountain rescue station has its own number. A call to 112 will usually get you through to Mountain Rescue, but is far slower than calling directly. 

Russia: fire 01; police (militsia) 02; medical 03; gas leaks 04; general emergency from mobile phone 112 

Serbia: 112; police 92; fire 93; medical 94 

Slovakia: 112; medical 155; fire 150; police 158 

Slovenia: 112; police 113; rescue, fire and medical 112 

Spain: 112; police 091; local police 092; Civil Guard 062; Mossos d'Esquadra (catalan police) 088; fire 080 or 085; medical 061 
The Spanish police have set up an emergency phone number with English 
speaking staff for tourists (902-10 21 12) offering round the clock 
assistance in Alicante, Barcelona, Madrid, Malaga, Seville and Valencia 
regions.


Sweden: 112 

Switzerland: fire 118; police 117; medical 144; poison 145; road emergency 140; psychological support (free and anonymous) 143; psychological support for teens and children (free and anonymous) 147; helicopter air-rescue (Rega) 1414 or by radio on 161.300 MHz. The European emergency number 112 is also supported, and is the one recommended for use from mobile phones. 

Ukraine: 112 being implemented; fire 01; police (militsia) 02; medical 03; gas leaks 04 

United Kingdom: 999 or 112. 101 is now used as a non-emergency number for police and local authorities in several areas in England and Wales, and will be extended to cover all of England and Wales by 2008.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I didn't realise 112 does the same as 999 in the Uk. Thanks Don; useful as always


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

112 also works in Uk just like 999


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

a very compreshensive list. got to be a little paranoid to put it together thpugh


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Don for that. Useful to have.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Don, another useful sheet for inside the wardrobe door.

Bob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both; a very useful list.

From painful experience can I also recommned adding the numbers that are relevant to your van - eg VIN number, engine number, registration, length, mass, height etc.

We had to call Fiat Camper Assistance twice in France last year. Each time they wanted a list of all the numbers and each time I had to go outside ( and it was nearly dark) and scrabble around looking for them. When you are using a UK mobile at an arm and a leg a minute it helps to have all this information immediately to hand.

G


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Don

I was just in the process of typing up list for the motorhome, you saved me a huge job, can get back to packing now.
 Pat


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks Don, great stuff.

Maybe you would like to add this in Spain - 902102112 - It is a police emergency number but, they speak English. I think that they are based in Madrid, but cover the whole country and cover all of the emergency services.

Regards, Roger


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

RogerMillar said:


> Thanks Don, great stuff.
> 
> Maybe you would like to add this in Spain - 902102112 - It is a police emergency number but, they speak English. I think that they are based in Madrid, but cover the whole country and cover all of the emergency services.
> 
> Regards, Roger


Hi Roger,

I've been meaning to put that number on the list for some time.

The update is:-

The Spanish police have set up an emergency phone number with English 
speaking staff for tourists (902-10 21 12) offering round the clock 
assistance in Alicante, Barcelona, Madrid, Malaga, Seville and Valencia 
regions.

Don


----------

